# Need Help w HS Football College Recuiting



## soccerobserver (Feb 21, 2018)

I am not having any luck finding a site for advice for HS kids looking to get recruited for college football at the D2 level. Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Friend's player is a sophomore borderline All CIF Division 2 and is interested in playing football in college.

I have seen many seniors at his HS receive  "offers" but the $$ seem to be minimal. Is that typical? Sorry to ask here but I have not found a good forum for this issue.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 24, 2018)

soccerobserver said:


> I am not having any luck finding a site for advice for HS kids looking to get recruited for college football at the D2 level. Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Friend's player is a sophomore borderline All CIF Division 2 and is interested in playing football in college.
> 
> I have seen many seniors at his HS receive  "offers" but the $$ seem to be minimal. Is that typical? Sorry to ask here but I have not found a good forum for this issue.


Has your friends son gone to any Football camps?


----------



## soccerobserver (Feb 25, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Has your friends son gone to any Football camps?


Yes he has. I just have not found a forum like the socalsoccer forum to get info from other parents who have been through this on the football side of things...any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Zerodenero (Feb 25, 2018)

soccerobserver said:


> Yes he has. I just have not found a forum like the socalsoccer forum to get info from other parents who have been through this on the football side of things...any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...


S.O. - We're actually in the early stages w/this for our youngest. I'll hit you up on a PM & share what we're finding/experiencing so far.


----------

